# Organic Feed



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Bloomberg/AgWeb

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/organic-feed-boom-means-us-cows-feast-on-romanian-corn-instead-blmg/


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

I had considered organic certification for my livestock but the requirements to meet it are strict and convoluted. In addition I buy bulk grains from a local feed store that mixes/grinds the feed per customer request. Of course all the grains he buys are locally supplied so that means its all GMO. I'm a small timer and cant demand non-GMO feed grains. (I only bought 8, 50 gal drums last yr)

In addition I think that anyone trying to grow non-GMO is in a losing situation. There is so much GMO pollen in the air from neighboring farms it is certain that they will cross pollinate contaminating the crop. I think the non-GMO imports will only increase from here.

I read about a one yr program of GMO alfalfa in Montana. The seed was only available for that one yr. 10 yrs later a roadside sample of volunteer alfalfa was 90% GMO.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Another problem directly tied to the over priced dollar.

Does anyone actually believe all of the imported organic grain and food is really organically produced? Why no one would ever cheat on an organic certificate.

I am converting part of the farm to organic for vegetables. I could grow organic grain corn next year but am undecided if its worth it vs leaving the alfalfa in. The reason is the high cost of organic nitrogen. Processing organic veggies are triple the price of conventional. Organic grain corn is only slightly more than double. Do the math and you will understand why there is not more organic grain produced. If it was more profitable the market would be flooded.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We raised freezer beef for a few years. I did not bill it as organic though i believe it was.

Our feed blend was equal parts soy hulls, peanut hulls and corn gluten.

We tried selling for the USDA listed rail price thinking cutting out the middle man would show a profit. Make much better money taking them to the sale barn.


----------

